# Blue Schwinn Panther or Hornet straightbar frameset



## nateyboy (Dec 28, 2013)

Found a tank, but now need the ballooner bike/frame to build it on. Original paint only (this will be my rider). Ideally include a truss fork, balloon fenders, seatpost, stem, and 1/2" pitch crank. I already have the seat, pedals, chainguard, bars, grips, wheels, and tank. Looking for the "sky" non-metallic blue. Here's a prime example of the color/style:






And here's a shot of my new tank:





Thanks!
-Nate


----------



## mruiz (Dec 28, 2013)

Hornet yes,  not Wasp,  never came one in straight bar.
 Nice project.
 Mitch


----------



## nateyboy (Dec 28, 2013)

mruiz said:


> Hornet yes,  not Wasp,  never came one in straight bar.
> Nice project.
> Mitch




Updated--thanks for the heads up!


----------



## nateyboy (Jan 14, 2014)

I've tracked down some more parts so I'm really just looking for a frame and fork...Anyone?

I also found a couple of long-distance Craigslist ads to taunt me:

https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/4256872119.html

Who needs this many frames?!?
http://santabarbara.craigslist.org/bik/4281149812.html


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 14, 2014)

nateyboy said:


> I've tracked down some more parts so I'm really just looking for a frame and fork...Anyone?
> 
> I also found a couple of long-distance Craigslist ads to taunt me:
> 
> ...




Do you need a phantom style crank?


----------



## nateyboy (Jan 14, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Do you need a phantom style crank?




Perhaps? I've been so frustrated by the lack of frame I haven't thought about much else. I was planning on swapping the MW crank/ring I have currently, but I'd like to hear more if you've got a Phantom setup you might part with.


----------

